# The bluffs



## ozzyvega (Aug 15, 2012)

New to the forum, thought is start with a report. Fishin at the bluffs with devinsdad sat brought in a couple ladyfish few hardheads one ray and two bout 40" bullsharks. Both took fresh mullet we got there in the nets. Mine shark seem to have snagged himself in some debris in the water and sat forever. Cpuldnt get him loose worked side to side wading, and I even gave him a bunch of slack to run but he was stuck good. Gary gave it a go and got him loose. I got back on it and got em in. Gary's was pretty straightforward, fought him in no problem. Both were caught on 4/0 Penn's and 13/0 circle hooks. Mine had 60# steel lead, Gary slapped his together in a pinch and had no leader. No problem though as the circle hook was right where it was supposed to be. Mine was foulhooked in the right pectoral, soon as he hit the sand the hook fell out. Sorry can't load pics from my phone I guess. Maybe Gary will throw up the pics later.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

you talking about bay bluffs in pensacola bay?


----------



## ozzyvega (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes sorry, guess I wasn't very specific.


----------



## ozzyvega (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes, sorry. Guess I wasn't very specific.


----------



## ozzyvega (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes.


----------

